# 1st step weathering problem



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm new to model railroading and have been watching a lot of YouTube videos and reading articles on weathering. A lot of people give the first step as " Use a spray from a can of Testors brand "Dullcote" (or a similar product that dulls a finish) to lightly cover the car. This can also form a base with a little more "tooth" for some of the techniques mentioned later." 
I'm a retired US citizen living in Morocco. There are no hobby stores in Morocco. Sellers can't/won't ship aerosol products. I can't travel by air with aerosol products in checked in luggage....
What's an alternative to spray cans or spending money on an airbrush and compressor??
Also, for the final step using weathering powders in sealing the work in??? HELP!!
Thanks all for your input.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

You can always brush on a matte clear paint. make sure it's a bit on the thin side to minimize brush lines.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I've personally never had good luck with using a brush to get any kind of really smooth paint finish. You can get dull coat as a liquid paint you can spray using an airbrush. I really think that you need to save up and buy an airbrush at some point if you want to achieve the best results.

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

don't know if can get the old lacquer hair spray where you are at if you can it will put a tooth on car.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

J.C. said:


> don't know if can get the old lacquer hair spray where you are at if you can it will put a tooth on car.


You can probably find a flat lacquer spray can at your local hardware store. If you do try that, you'll have to be careful not to get too thick a coating on your model.

Mark


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks guys.....I think I'll bite the bullet and go with an airbrush. 
Any recommended kits or units for a budget of say $100-150? Brands to avoid??


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've not used their products, but Badger and Paasche (pronounced Pashay) are two very highly regarded manufacturers. I might get a Badger if my trusty Harbor Freight airbrush ever dies.
A compressor doesn't need to be anything fancy. I would recommend getting one with a small tank, say 2-3 gallons.
Here's a good page: https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks flyboy...great page with lots of information.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Before you buy have a look at this guys site https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/ Lots of useful information. I had the same problem here re obtaining gear, in the end found a secondhand compressor for commercial spaying and tyre inflation, it’s rather noisy but does the job. You can even make your own from fridge motor.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't actually have a separate compressor for my airbrush. I have a large 50 gallon compressor out in my garage, so I bought just a portable 5 gal. air tank. I fill that to about 80 lbs pressure in my garage and then bring it into the house to supply air for my airbrush. It has its own pressure regulator and will last for a fairly long time before it needs to be refilled. Its absolutely silent which is really nice. Something to consider if you already have another compressor you use for other purposes.

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Make sure the air you get from you big compressor is not oil contaminated! You should have a separate regulator/water trap. Try the Amazon warehouse, I got a great deal on a Paasche VL, I really like it but then I haven't tried a Badger. And read Don's tips on airbrushes! Don't use craft paints! Check out Model Railroad Hobbiest on tips for cleaning and using the right glass cleaner for thinning. Use coats of thin paint!!! Follow how Don does his painting. You will be amazed at the results and want to get rid of that tank soon and get this
https://www.amazon.com/AIRBRUSH-COM...514494533&sr=1-5&keywords=airbrush+compressor


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Weathering with chalks*



Jimbooregon said:


> Hi all,
> I'm new to model railroading and have been watching a lot of YouTube videos and reading articles on weathering. A lot of people give the first step as " Use a spray from a can of Testors brand "Dullcote" (or a similar product that dulls a finish) to lightly cover the car. This can also form a base with a little more "tooth" for some of the techniques mentioned later."
> I'm a retired US citizen living in Morocco. There are no hobby stores in Morocco. Sellers can't/won't ship aerosol products. I can't travel by air with aerosol products in checked in luggage....
> What's an alternative to spray cans or spending money on an airbrush and compressor??
> ...


jimbooregon;

I use pastel chalks, and water, for much of my weathering. I don't use, and haven't needed, Dullcoat or any other fixative.Small sticks of flat pastel, and earth tone, chalks are available at art supply stores, and at Walmart. Since you are overseas, you may want to check their websites, and order online. Be sure to get "pastel chalks", not plain "pastels." The latter are like crayons, and useless for weathering.
The way I like to apply the chalk is with a wet artist's brush. Dip the brush in water, stroke the bristles along the chalk stick, then "paint" the weathering on the model. At first, the weathering effect is very faint/invisible. Be patient. As the water dries, the color will show. If you don't like the first attempt, it can be washed off with water and gentle scrubbing with a toothbrush. Many modelers spray Dullcoat over chalk to "fix" the chalk in place. I've never found that necessary. When I tried it, nearly all the weathering was erased. With reasonable handling, the chalk stays on well by itself.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks a lot Traction....in depth and very helpful. BTW I've read your other posts like how to get started etc and they're great stuff.Thanks again


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mark VerMurlen said:


> I don't actually have a separate compressor for my airbrush.  I have a large 50 gallon compressor out in my garage, so I bought just a portable 5 gal. air tank. I fill that to about 80 lbs pressure in my garage and then bring it into the house to supply air for my airbrush. It has its own pressure regulator and will last for a fairly long time before it needs to be refilled. Its absolutely silent which is really nice. Something to consider if you already have another compressor you use for other purposes.
> 
> Mark


Good point. When I took the airbrushing clinic from Iwata Medea, that's how they provided the compressed air.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

See what you can find the Testors intro set for. I used one for many years, and while it's not a GREAT set up, it's definitely a good one, and it comes with everything you need.


----------

